# Profile cutter id



## LBCarpentry (17 Nov 2020)

Can any help me Id or find a suitable cutter for the below sash horn profile before I fully give up and make my own - a scary process that I did once and rather not repeat too often if I can help it  

Horn is 70mm
Actual moulding is 50mm

Thanks! 

Louis


----------



## Trevanion (17 Nov 2020)

Just man up and grind one up you wimp 

I doubt you’ll find anything off the peg that’ll match anyway Louis, get grinding


----------



## owen (17 Nov 2020)

How many windows have you got to make? If its not too many it would be quicker just to bandsaw and sand the horns


----------



## LBCarpentry (17 Nov 2020)

owen said:


> How many windows have you got to make? If its not too many it would be quicker just to bandsaw and sand the horns


No bandsaw


----------



## LBCarpentry (17 Nov 2020)

Trevanion said:


> Just man up and grind one up you wimp
> 
> I doubt you’ll find anything off the peg that’ll match anyway Louis, get grinding


Its only scary because I can never be bothered to grind the limiters and I just go for it with an unbalanced block !


----------



## LBCarpentry (17 Nov 2020)

Fine - A lesson for the new apprentice coming up then...templates and routering

Cn;t wait for him to smash out the wrong end - Better order some filler in


----------



## owen (17 Nov 2020)

Coping saw and even more sanding then


----------



## Droogs (17 Nov 2020)

Get a hobbies fret saw or an electric scroll saw


----------



## AndyT (17 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> Get a hobbies fret saw or an electric scroll saw


Treadle powered fret saw is what I'd do, but this post _might_ show you a quicker way









Making custom spindle moulder cutters


Grinding my own cutters has been something I’ve considered doing. This thread has been really interesting and I’m impressed with the skills to grind cutters that some have. I find that most of the stuff I make can be produced with standard cutters, with only the odd one having to be custom made...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Trevanion (18 Nov 2020)

LBCarpentry said:


> Its only scary because I can never be bothered to grind the limiters and I just go for it with an unbalanced block !



Pfft! Limiters are overrated anyway 

I've got an old Whitehill block I picked up (Cheap too!) pretty much with horns in mind for it although I haven't actually got around to using it yet, it's a 40mm tall block but unlike your usual Whitehill block this one has a down-cutting shear angle which I would guess would make a far superior finish on horns due to the shearing action across the grain rather than just cleaving it off. I'm just imagining how the old Wadkin EKA/ECA tenoner blocks used to work as they had a shearing angle built into them which made for cleaner cutting.

I imagine it makes grinding the knives a bit more complex again though, as well as having to take the cutting angle into account so the knife is the right shape depth-wise, you would also have to take into account the shear angle so the shape is correct in the height.






I still think these are my favorite cutters though, quirky little thing:


----------



## LBCarpentry (18 Nov 2020)

Pocket watches are quirky.
Monacles are quirky.
Belt buckles are quirky 

CUTTER BLOCKS SHOULD NOT BE QUIRKY


----------

